

Ask HN: How much do you earn from Google Adsense? - Strategist

So, I&#x27;m setting up Google adsense and planning on implementing it on a few websites in order to improve on reoccuring monthly income.<p>How much do you guys typically earn from websites with Adsense?  What&#x27;s the most you&#x27;ve ever got?
======
gesman
Trend:

People who claiming $10,000+/mo from Adsense for some reason never share
traffic stats or even website URLs.

~~~
kirchhoff
There's a good reason for that. If someone's found a profitable niche, there's
no incentive for them to reveal information which might attract competitors.

------
rk0567
$150-400 a month from my blog [0]. The highest I earned was $2100 in a month,
when the traffic was much higher (~2 years ago).

[0] [http://blog.sudobits.com](http://blog.sudobits.com)

------
autotravis
$108 YTD, $29.72 best month this year

Not much weight without proof:
[http://imgur.com/YiyEke0](http://imgur.com/YiyEke0)

Most of mine has come from a single post about uses for a Raspberry Pi[1].

I've done a lot wrong when trying to build site traffic (multiple domain/url
scheme changes, etc) so I think I would be doing much better if I had focused
more in the past.

1\. [http://magnatecha.com/things-i-do-with-my-raspberry-
pi/](http://magnatecha.com/things-i-do-with-my-raspberry-pi/)

------
mast
These numbers are from my blog,
[http://foodconstrued.com](http://foodconstrued.com)

I have one sidebar ad, and usually one ad at the bottom of each entry.

Last month (September) I had 4873 page views and 25 clicks. This resulted in
$8.75.

My best month was back in July. That month 4016 page views and 25 clicks
resulted in $9.49

~~~
justhw
That's a low CTR for that amount of PV. Try putting a large ad right under the
headline and lose all the share buttons there since you've got them in 3 other
places, it should incrase your CTR quite a bit.
[http://i.imgur.com/71d9E4U.png](http://i.imgur.com/71d9E4U.png)

~~~
mast
Thanks! I'll give it a try.

------
cheae
The highest I earned was $20000/month. Now making $10000 - $15000 each month.
It varies significantly month to month.

~~~
hugovie
Awesome! Could you please tell us your site and your monthly traffic? Just for
referring! Thanks a lot!

------
NovemberWest
Historically, I got a payout once a year of something over $100. This year, I
am still way short of hitting a payout.

But I would really like more info on traffic, content, etc from the guys
reporting serious dough from this.

------
bobfirestone
The only site I have Adsense running on does $50-60 a month. That covers the
hosting bill. There were a couple of months that the site was doing between
$100-120 but that was only for like 3 or 4 months after the launch.

------
Parse
I set it up on a website a long time ago, but my traffic was pathetic.

Made maybe about $0.10 a month?

The website is now long gone by the way, so not making anything currently.

------
hashtree
Six figures a year, going for seven (long way away) and compete head on with
the industry leaders (they do eight figures). Long time bootstrapped/passive.

~~~
Strategist
What's your site?

------
infinia
I have a site that I started about 6 months ago that gets about 30-50 uniques
a day, and Im generating about $15 per month.

------
brildum
This month: $57.33 from 8294 page views (228 ad clicks)

Last month: $33.14 from 4338 page views (90 clicks)

------
VirtualApe
15,000$-20,0000$

